# [SOLVED] Virtual box on antiX



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

Can virtual box run on antiX. I installed it but it won't run. I get the following error messages.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Virtual box on antiX*

Check the troubleshooting here http://www.mepis.org/docs/en/index.php?title=VirtualBox


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Virtual box on antiX*

I don't know what mepis version I have.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Virtual box on antiX*

I can't help you there I know less about what you have than you do


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Virtual box on antiX*

Hi,

What to do is purge the virtual box edition you have at the moment and download the latest version from here: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads

To purge you use sudo apt-get purge rather than sudo apt-get remove

hope this helps.


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Virtual box on antiX*

This is where I downloaded before. Which version to download. No antix shown. I have Linux 3.7.10-antix.3-486-smp


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Virtual box on antiX*

You can get what I think is the latest version here http://antix.mepis.org/index.php?title=Main_Page


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Virtual box on antiX*

What version of Virtual box should i download?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Virtual box on antiX*

According to this the debian version http://www.mepis.org/docs/en/index.php?title=VirtualBox


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Virtual box on antiX*

I don't know what mepis version to select.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Virtual box on antiX*

you would need to choose a version and from this I see only betas for free MEPIS 11.0.12 USERS MANUAL          Welcome    to    MEPIS   Linux


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Virtual box on antiX*

My original question was "can I run virtual box on my antix system as is". I don't have any mepis version.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Virtual box on antiX*

There are guides and tutorials here https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewforum.php?f=12&sid=ffe6b94dc146f9ef43fb3669cffec201


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Virtual box on antiX*

11 seems to be the latest that is in alpha DistroWatch.com: MEPIS Linux 2013 date


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Virtual box on antiX*

I am giving up on creating virtual box in antix. I tried 3 times with the same results shown in my first post. I would like to try another linux OS
What would be the best Linux version to use on my pc? It has an intel 3.15ghz dual core cpu with 2 gb ram


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Virtual box on antiX*

What about a 32 bit version of mint you also have zorin or puppy linux there are plenty more The LiveCD List


----------



## fisheater (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Virtual box on antiX*

before leaving antiX, go to terminal and type in

```
uname -a
```
 and post results, please


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Virtual box on antiX*

Too late. I installed ubuntu and it works fine.


----------

